# Slovak: kivi



## Riveritos

Hello,
I would like to know is the kiwifruit is called *kiwi *or *kivi *in Slovak.
There is also a bird called kiwi and I wouldn't like to make a confusion between the fruit and the animal (which I think is called kivi in Slovak).
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jazyk

This dictionary says the fruit is kiwi.


----------



## robin74

Wiki says both are kivi.http://sk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kivi


----------



## ilocas2

This wikipedia article claims the fruit is *kivi* or *kiwi* but the bird is only *kivi*.


----------



## jazyk

No offense, but between a dictionary and Wikipedia you probably know what I would go for.


----------



## Azori

jazyk said:


> This dictionary says the fruit is kiwi.


A *Czech dictionary* says the fruit is kiwi - "čerpané z českého slovníka". See?



robin74 said:


> Wiki says both are kivi.


 


ilocas2 said:


> This wikipedia article claims the fruit is *kivi* or *kiwi* but the bird is only *kivi*.


According to the Rules of Slovak orthography they're both kivi.


----------



## jazyk

Lior Neith's source looks like the most trustworthy of all.


----------



## vianie

Standard spelling. What it is?
The word kivi seems to me like a far-fetched in any case.


----------



## Azori

In the standard Slovak language the only correct spelling is kivi, for both the fruit and the bird.


----------

